# Baron Hill, Anglesey, Wales



## _Belial (Jun 19, 2008)

I visited here a while ago, but didn't get around to uploading the images to DP. Just did a search and saw there wasn't another report on the place so figured i'd post my findings.

Visited on 19th May with some friends

The little coach-house on the driveway up the main house











The staircase down to the folly before you reach the house again






There's not that much left of the main house itself unfortunatley, only the outer walls still standing






Taken from the courtyard at the back of the house






Compulsory corridor (or what there is left of one) shot






Infrared shot of what seemed to be one of the grand entrances.






And again but from the side






LFC Sux apparently? Another IR shot from the other side of the house






As you can see, it's in a bit of a state






Enjoy


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 19, 2008)

i wish i wasnt quite so far from anglsey  what a stunning old building, nice find


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, that's really nice. Love these kind of buildings.
Excellent pics of a good find...especially like the IR photos. Nice one.


----------



## _Belial (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you both,

It's a great site, no hassle, no need to hide, just wonder in and marvel at it all 

I'd like to go back at night and get some strobist shots, but guess that'll have to wait a few months as I don't fancy the long drive there at midnight when it gets dark this time of year


----------



## Valan (Jun 20, 2008)

Very photogenic! and you've got some really good shots there! I'll have to check this place out, I love the really knackered, fancy architecture with nature reclaiming look


----------



## enrashid (Jun 20, 2008)

Lovely photos, dude


----------



## Andeh (Jun 24, 2008)

It's a great old building you've captured brilliantly, I've been for a wonder up there myself a few times.


----------



## borntobemild (Jun 24, 2008)

fantastic looking place. The building is very gothic looking - like the setting for a Vincent Price film.

Black and white pics make it look quite scary!


----------



## Philb (Aug 16, 2008)

This really is a gorgeous place. It's hard to indicate just how big it is - the trees grow so close to the remains of the house that it's impossible to get any distance at all. However, if you think Southern Plantation you'll be doing ok, or National Trust country house would do as nicely. Anyhow, I visited it myself a week or so back and thought I'd share some pictures. I'm still working through them and playing around, but it'll help give you the flavour...

This is (I think) really the front of the building - you can imagine the coaches drawing up at the front door..







Perhaps with people waving down to their friends from the balcony...






Moving around the building you can start to get a feeling for how immense it is, with a shot very similar to Belial's. 






It's not entirely the safest place to wander around in - I happened to look up at one point...






This is a third floor fireplace...






Because it's so overgrown it's quite difficult to make out what's going on here, but there is a lot of trellice work on the outside frontage and the local ivy has taken over...






Here's another example:






Despite its condition, the building still retains power and grandeur:





















I did venture briefly inside, irrespective of tottering chimneys because there was a superb staircase that I wanted a picture of...






I do have more pictures that I can put up in case anyone is interested. For those photography types, these pictures were taken with a Canon 350D, Tamron lens 18-250. All images were RAW and adjusted to taste, and a few were HDR with a combination of +/- 2 EV.


----------



## Locksley (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks fantastic, great pics mate.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 16, 2008)

It really is a lovely building. Thanks for sharing your photos, Philb. Superb shots.


----------



## SnakeCorp (Aug 17, 2008)

Planning application has just gone in to restore Baron Hill and convert it into 43 apartments. Its days as a ruin are numbered...

SC


----------



## Valan (Sep 5, 2008)

I best get back there quick then! 
I went last month after seeing the photos on here, Loved it! Beautiful place and as I said before, extremely photogenic. I ran out of memory on my camera (had been to a few places throughout the day, and forgot to pack another card!), so a return trip is a must!


----------



## Petzl (Sep 5, 2008)

Some nice stonework there and judging from the pics its a big place too, i like the stairs and very good quality pics, ive never seen this place before!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, this place is really impressive
Extremely nice architecture and equally nice photos


----------



## freebird (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice pics! Looks like a really pretty place. Very fairytale like!


----------

